# ICMP echo ping returned.



## Grab692bl (Mar 9, 2008)

I just installed Verizon's Westell modem & DSL software. Everything is up and running. Installed firewall is "ZoneAlarm Pro" ver:7.0.462.000. I went to www.grc.com and ran the firewall ports check. All ports: 1-1055 stealthed. However, the Ping reply was received (ICMP Echo) indicating my system is not secure. My ICMP Settings (in Windows local area connection properties) indicated that "allow incoming echo request was never checked(turned on). In ZoneAlarm-Custom Firewall Settings-Medium Internet security settings I checked "Block outgoing ping(ICMP Echo)" and incoming too. I tried them all to no avail. Help !!! The description of ICMP Echo states: requests of this kind are automatically allowed if TCP port is enabled. My TCP port 445 status is "stealthed". 
Their software also has opened port 4567 (ran Symantec's trojan port security check) which is suposedly a trojan access portal. My firewall can't close this port.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your router is probably returning the ping, not your computer.


----------



## Grab692bl (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't installed my router yet. I wanted to verify & secure my computer firewall first. Would installing the Linksys WRT54G router solve or compound the problem? Appreciate any help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the make/model of your "modem"? Most Verizon "modems" are really modem/router combinations.


----------

